# Schutzgitter bei Lüftern



## wolters97 (26 Juli 2021)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin gerade dabei ein kleines System mit zwei 24 V Lüftern in Betrieb zu nehmen. Ein Kollege stellte mir dabei die Frage, ob die kleinen Lüfter nicht ein Schutzgitter benötigen. Die Lüfter selber sind von außen komplett aus Plastik und haben keine Scharfen Kanten. Da ich im Netz nichts dazu finde, wollte ich mich mal hier erkundigen, ob es dazu eine Richtlinie gibt oder um man ein Lüftungsgitter bei Bedarf einbauen kann.

Viele Grüße
Wolters97


----------



## Captain Future (26 Juli 2021)

Wie stark sind die Lüfter ? Mal Hersteller und Type
Ich würde immer ein Gitter installieren nicht wegen den Fingern sondern wegen dem Flügelrad.


----------



## Frohnius (26 Juli 2021)

Captain Future schrieb:


> Wie stark sind die Lüfter ? Mal Hersteller und Type
> Ich würde immer ein Gitter installieren nicht wegen den Fingern sondern wegen dem Flügelrad.


ja, würde ich genauso sehen ... 24V lüfter können durchaus finger verletzen oder beschädigt werden ...
also gitter und gut ist


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (26 Juli 2021)

Die "Kosta fast garnix"!
Selbst die original Rittal Abdeckungen sind bezahlbar. (15 Euro)


----------



## s_kraut (27 Juli 2021)

Egal ob der Lüfter weniger als 100W hat. Er dreht schnell, läuft nach, hat scharfe Kanten. Die Bewegung ist so gut wie unsichtbar und wenn es von der Umgebung her laut ist, ist die Bewegung gar nicht wahrnehmbar.

Da muss schon ein (fingersicheres) Gitter hin!

Als ich in der Lehre war, hat ein Geselle mal einen Lüfter auf der Werkbank gehabt und wollte schauen wie rum der bläst. Die beste Idee, die er dazu hatte war die flache Hand drüber halten.

Der Lüfter hat gesaugt und es war blutig. Zum Glück nicht ganz so schlimm wie es erst aussah. Klarer Fall von wer nicht hören will muss fühlen.

Wir haben ihm dann eine Drehrichtungs-Prüf-Vorrichtung gebaut: Arbeitshandschuh mit Kabelbinder-Fingerverlängerung.


----------



## wolters97 (28 Juli 2021)

Hallo nochmal,

sorry für meine verspätete Antwort.
Der Lüfter hat bei 24 V DC eine Leistungsaufnahme von 1,68W also 0,07 A.
Also eigentlich nicht so viel Leistung, dass der gefährlich werden könnte.

VG


----------



## wolters97 (28 Juli 2021)

Das hier müsste der sein









						Lüfter 24V DC 1,68W 60x60x25mm 39,9m³/h 4500U/Min 39,9m³/h Sunon EE60252B1-A99  | eBay
					

Entdecken Sie Lüfter 24V DC 1,68W 60x60x25mm 39,9m³/h 4500U/Min 39,9m³/h Sunon EE60252B1-A99 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



					www.ebay.de


----------



## trabant601 (28 Juli 2021)

Na, bei nem Preis von unter einem Euro kann man schon ein Gitter anschrauben...
Lüftergitter 1 St. (B x H) 60 mm x 60 mm
Sicher ist Sicher!
Da sollte es auch keine Disskusion drüber geben.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (28 Juli 2021)

wolters97 schrieb:


> Hallo nochmal,
> 
> sorry für meine verspätete Antwort.
> Der Lüfter hat bei 24 V DC eine Leistungsaufnahme von 1,68W also 0,07 A.
> ...


Mach doch mal den Selbstversuch und stecke deinen kleinen Finger rein.
Wenn es wehtut kaufst du dir Gitter und Pflaster.


----------



## Frohnius (28 Juli 2021)

versteh das problem nicht ... schutzgitter ist doch schneller bestellt als hier was zu posten


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (28 Juli 2021)

Frohnius schrieb:


> versteh das problem nicht ... schutzgitter ist doch schneller bestellt als hier was zu posten


Sehe ich auch so, vor allem es geht hier ja nicht um hunderte oder tausende so dass da großer Aufwand/Kosten
aufläuft sondern um 2 Stück. Also ein paar Euro Material.

Außerdem zeugt es ja irgendwo auch von Qualität, wenn solche Lüfter abgedeckt sind und man so sich nicht verletzt
oder den Lüfter ausversehen beschädigt. Also mir wäre es egal, was in irgendeiner Norm steht oder was irgendeine tolle Organisation
vorschreibt. Ich denke mal, solche Sachen sollte man doch noch selber entscheiden können.


----------



## wolters97 (28 Juli 2021)

Das System worüber ich berichtet habe ist meine Bachelorarbeit. In der soll man ja immer alles so gut es geht begründen und darlegen. Deswegen ja auch die Frage nach einer Richtline, darauf hätte man sich ja dann berufen können.

Die 1,50€ spielen am Ende des Tages wirklich keine Rolle, das sehe ich ja ein.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (28 Juli 2021)

wolters97 schrieb:


> Das System worüber ich berichtet habe ist meine Bachelorarbeit. In der soll man ja immer alles so gut es geht begründen und darlegen. Deswegen ja auch die Frage nach einer Richtline, darauf hätte man sich ja dann berufen können.
> 
> Die 1,50€ spielen am Ende des Tages wirklich keine Rolle, das sehe ich ja ein.


Dann führe doch die Richtlinie auf:
"Anständiger Maschinenbau"
oder
"machen doch alle so"


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (28 Juli 2021)

wolters97 schrieb:


> Das System worüber ich berichtet habe ist meine Bachelorarbeit. In der soll man ja immer alles so gut es geht begründen und darlegen. Deswegen ja auch die Frage nach einer Richtline, darauf hätte man sich ja dann berufen können.
> 
> Die 1,50€ spielen am Ende des Tages wirklich keine Rolle, das sehe ich ja ein.


Und so etwas kannst du nicht selber begründen?

Wenn einer fragt, warum sind da Schutzgitter auf dem Ventilator => Schutz vor Verletzung und Schutz des Ventilators

Das fällt unter die Norm => Menschenverstand und wie rostiger Nagel schrieb "*Anständiger* Maschinenbau"


Ich käme mir da etwas blöd vor, wenn keine Gitter drauf wären. Wie begründe ich dass dann? Keine entsprechende Norm gefunden
nach 2 Stunden Suche, da habe ich mir die 1,50€ dann gespart??


----------



## rostiger Nagel (28 Juli 2021)

Das geht mir auch zu weit wenn man so etwas begründen muss,
wo macht man dann weiter, bei der Anzahl der Befestigungs-Schrauben
für den Lüfter?


----------



## s_kraut (28 Juli 2021)

wolters97 schrieb:


> Das System worüber ich berichtet habe ist meine Bachelorarbeit. In der soll man ja immer alles so gut es geht begründen und darlegen. Deswegen ja auch die Frage nach einer Richtline, darauf hätte man sich ja dann berufen können.
> 
> Die 1,50€ spielen am Ende des Tages wirklich keine Rolle, das sehe ich ja ein.



Ich frag mal andersrum: welchen IP-Schutz braucht dein System?
Die Tabelle gibts bei Wikipedia vllt. schöner.




Du kannst z.B. auf DIN EN IEC 60529 referenzieren.


----------



## Tommi (29 Juli 2021)

wolters97 schrieb:


> Das System worüber ich berichtet habe ist meine Bachelorarbeit. In der soll man ja immer alles so gut es geht begründen und darlegen. Deswegen ja auch die Frage nach einer Richtline, darauf hätte man sich ja dann berufen können.
> 
> Die 1,50€ spielen am Ende des Tages wirklich keine Rolle, das sehe ich ja ein.


Ich war mal Zweitprüfer bei einer Bachelorarbeit. Da war es auch so, daß der Prof. kritisiert hat, daß  nicht alles
begründet war, sozusagen "wissenschaftlich hergeleitet". Da kann es schon mal zu solchen Stilblüten kommen.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (29 Juli 2021)

Tommi schrieb:


> Ich war mal Zweitprüfer bei einer Bachelorarbeit. Da war es auch so, daß der Prof. kritisiert hat, daß  nicht alles
> begründet war, sozusagen "wissenschaftlich hergeleitet". Da kann es schon mal zu solchen Stilblüten kommen.


Tja, und dann züchtet man Leute, die nicht mehr nach eigenem Gefühl und Vernunft handeln sondern
stundenlang recherchieren und alle eigenen Pipifax-Minimal-Entscheidungen normenfest begründen wollen / müssen.

Dann kostet es halt statt 2€ 100€ und man hat keine Gitter weil man keine Norm für genau diesen Fall gefunden hat.

Themenstarter, ich richte mich da nicht an dich speziell


----------

